# Branson shuttle shift clutch problems??



## ribber (Sep 2, 2013)

tractor all of a sudden won't hardly pull off from a dead stop. even in 1st gear, low range. had to rev engine to 3000 rpms just to pull onto trailer yesterday. all shifter linkages are connected and it's going in gear. fluids are full and recent filter change and no other glaring problems that i see. Clutch maybe?? tractor has less than 100 hrs. i wouldn't think clutch is shot, but i guess it's possible. i did notice the nuts that lock the clutch linkage adjuster were loose?


----------



## ribber (Sep 2, 2013)

checked clutch pedal and it was tight with no play. i adjusted the linkage where the pedal had some play in it and it drives great now. just bought the tractor 2 months ago so not sure how long it's been like this. hopefully the clutch still has good life left.


----------



## ribber (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, the clutch musta been shot when I bought the tractor. I've been adjusting it out for a year and have run out of threads, so no more adjustment. I can only assume previous owner ruined the clutch, because pedal had no play when I bought it.
Can anyone give a ball park estimate of labor/parts? I'm definitely not comfortable tackling that job. 47hp Branson 4x4 with shuttle shift.


----------

